# Heinz bottle



## General (Dec 28, 2014)

I found this bottle and need help identifying. It has a Heinz 57 metal lid. Markings on the bottle 7 2 9 and DES. PAT. But can't make out numbers.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2014)

I need a visual aid to help with that.


----------



## General (Dec 29, 2014)

I thought I had uploaded earlier!


----------



## General (Dec 29, 2014)

Image is too large. I will need to modify and up load from my PC later.


----------



## General (Jan 1, 2015)

Here are two photos. The bottle was found with a Heinz metal lid. The photo of the bottom shows a symbol that looks like <O>


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 2, 2015)

I could be just a Heinz cap on another brands bottle. It could be a Heinz 262 ketchup also but I'm not sure if it's not marked.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2015)

It looks to me like a standard threaded finish closure, so I would expect to see two vertical seams on the threaded area.  This would tell you it was an ABM Automatic Bottle Machine - made bottle. RED M


----------

